# New Pictures



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok so I've been slacking alot lately with pictures and found motiviation from my new phone (yay!) with a built-in camera. I washed her using Eqyss micro-tek shampoo and Eqyss cream conditioner. Then I dried her with a stand dryer and a soft slicker brush. It's way after easter but I got my inspirition from her new toy and the baby pink bows.

Of course it had to be pouring rain when I left!!!:frusty: Oh well, she'll get another bath at some point.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hanna is adorable, and I love her pink bows. 

I also love her dark ears and white body. What was her color like when she was a puppy?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

SO cute!! great job!!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

The black at the end of her ears is what she had as a puppy. I was actually surprised to see her silvering out since I thought I had a black and white dog, now I have a black, white, silver, brownish dog.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

atsilvers27 said:


> The black at the end of her ears is what she had as a puppy. I was actually surprised to see her silvering out since I thought I had a black and white dog, now I have a black, white, silver, brownish dog.


I was wondering if she was silvering black, or if her ears were the left-over black tips of sable coloring on her ears. One way or the other, she's lovely!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Pretty Pretty Pretty!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Very nice do you trim her?


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

She is absolutely gorgeous, and what a great grooming job! Love the pictures!

Sun, 22 Apr 2012 21:01:43 (PDT)


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

What a beautiful girl!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

So pretty - great job!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a beautiful dog!!She looks like she's ready for the show ring!!Love the bows!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

What a doll. Beautiful.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Suzi said:


> Very nice do you trim her?


Just around her feet. Her coat has taken a long time to grow in, she is almost 15 months old.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I love a well groomed-long coat dog. She looks fabulous. You do such a great job grooming her!



atsilvers27 said:


> Just around her feet. Her coat has taken a long time to grow in, she is almost 15 months old.


Wait until she turns 3 (when her adult coat finally sets). She'll be even more gorgeous!


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Aww aww, aww! I would fly over Atlantic to have you as Roki's groomer! Absolutely perfect paw trimming. Next time you do ti, make a video and post it. I think all of us would be very gratefull!

Marina&Roki


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

I have forgotte... Tell us something about that Microtec stuff. Your experience with it! i have read it is good for dogs with skin problems.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

I have forgotten... Tell us something about that Microtec stuff. Your experience with it! I have read it is good for dogs with skin problems.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

rokipiki said:


> Aww aww, aww! I would fly over Atlantic to have you as Roki's groomer! Absolutely perfect paw trimming. *Next time you do ti, make a video and post it.* I think all of us would be very gratefull!
> 
> Marina&Roki


That would be excellent! eace:


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes, I got the Microtek because she was scratching a lot this winter (it's been a very dry one) and not only was she uncomfortable and very staticky, but she was also causing mats from the scratching and it was a pain to de mat her with the skin and coat in that condition. Also, I had been streching her baths out as long as I could stand it to see if maybe that would help, but then that also contributed to making her brush-outs more difficult as she would be pretty gross by the time I bathed her again, dirty hair is a lot harder to comb than clean hair. The microtek seems to have worked nicely, her coat is oh-so-soft, and the scratching is down to normal, maybe once a day that I notice and or not at all.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

I think I am going to order Mikrotec! I found recomendation on Nzymes.com for dogs with skin problems. Hope I will find online shop with good shipping price for Europe!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Such a pretty girl!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

A beautiful doll baby! Love the ribbons!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Such a beautiful baby doll , outstanding:whoo:


----------

